# Wire for outlet? 12-2 or 12-3



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

XX-2 would have one hot conductor. XX-3 could have 2 hot conductors, a black and a red.

Typical usage for xx-3 is 3 way switching or when 2 circuits are run to the same location in one cable and can be split off at a junction box.


----------



## markley (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Jim! That's what i thought..just don't know why the cable would be stamped 12/3?? There are only three wires (not sure of color..not at home).


----------



## markley (Aug 4, 2009)

another question...maybe i am not understanding this..would you use 12/3 if you are running a number of outlets in line?


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

Bahuffma said:


> Thanks Jim! That's what i thought..just don't know why the cable would be stamped 12/3?? There are only three wires (not sure of color..not at home).



It should be 12/3 w/ground. Black,red,white and a bare one.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

Bahuffma said:


> another question...maybe i am not understanding this..would you use 12/3 if you are running a number of outlets in line?


I do not have a clue what you are saying.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You typically wire receptacles in a A to B to C to D pattern. You only need xx-2 cable unless you need another hot that is switched along with the constant hot.


----------



## Haligonian (Jun 4, 2011)

Bahuffma said:


> another question...maybe i am not understanding this..would you use 12/3 if you are running a number of outlets in line?


you wouldn't unless:

1) the receptacle is semi controlled ( top or bottom portion controlled by a switch)

2) you have two circuits in the same area ( Black on one breaker, red on another breaker and sharing a neutral) That way you only have to run one 3 wire cable instead of two 2 wire cables.

Edit: im not sure if you're actually talking about receptacles or lighting outlets..alot of ppl call recpetacles, "outlets"


----------

